# Happy Anniversary



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

To the TT Owners Club!

3 years we've been going now   [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> To the TT Owners Club!
> 
> 3 years we've been going now   [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


How quick was that    still have some paper ttoc news letters from Russel ,,, now on absolutt 9


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

nutts said:


> To the TT Owners Club!
> 
> 3 years we've been *going *now   [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Should that not read *GROWING* :?:










Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations and well done, great forums, great TTOC site and a great club, I just joined up and im looking forward to helping the club through the coming years!

Just need my new TT to arrive now cmon, cmon, blasted Germans get a shift on


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you mean the inaugural meeting then you missed the anniversary.

This was on the weekend of 11/12 Jan 2003. 8)










Congrats to everyone involved. It takes a lot of effort to get people to enjoy themselves. Well done all! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > To the TT Owners Club!
> ...


Me to cant have any thing for you David :wink: 
3Cheers for the TTOC


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations peeps


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> If you mean the inaugural meeting then you missed the anniversary.
> 
> This was on the weekend of 11/12 Jan 2003. 8)
> 
> ...


Picky today :wink:

I know it was a week or so ago, but I've only just realised


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well done indeed...we don't have the car but still have the club; long may it last 

Bags better, in every respect, than the Porker Club too... who get fistfuls of loot from Porsche to lose their "independence" Hope it doesn't happen here :wink:

D and Jx


----------

